# Everything must go! Calif. holds giant garage sale



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Everything must go! Calif. holds giant garage sale by AP: Yahoo! Tech

_SACRAMENTO, Calif. - _ _Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger is hoping that the "Great California Garage Sale" will turn government clutter like surplus prison uniforms and office furniture into cash to bulk up the state's depleted finances._

California will be a Whackers paradise now. He also plans on selling scores of ex-California Highway Patrol cruisers and motorcycles.

_According to the Department of General Services, all the cars are in working condition and generally have over 100,000 miles. They include pickup trucks, sedans and former California Highway Patrol motorcycles and patrol cars._


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> California will be a Whackers paradise now. He also plans on selling scores of ex-California Highway Patrol cruisers and motorcycles.
> 
> _According to the Department of General Services, all the cars are in working condition and generally have over 100,000 miles. They include pickup trucks, sedans and former California Highway Patrol motorcycles and patrol cars._


Who wants to get on this bandwagon while it's HOT. Just think, we could buy up most of the decommissioned cruisers with those packages... shit what're those codes... P71? P51? Whatever they are, lets buy'em and sell'em to the local whackers. Those "ra-tards" would probably spend gobs of their constable cash to get something that an ACTUAL police officer drove.

Especially those highly trained individuals who are "on the job at Six Flags"


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

they should start selling the prisoners too


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


>


We don't need any more red X's around here. Especially the California type


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wouldn't mind a Harley if it was cheap.

_* minus*_ the paint job and lights


----------

